# Stereo Question



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

:confused 

I think it is weird that when you turn the car off, get out and lock it with the factory remote, that the stereo stays on and keeps playing.

Does any body else have this problem, or just me.

The only thing I have done is remove the relay for the daytime running lights since I don't always want the lights on. I wouldn't have thought this would have any affect on the stereo. But I could be wrong..

Any thoughts on how to fix the stereo problem or is it normal.


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

Its not normal. it should turn off as soon as you take out the key. Put the relay back in and see if that changes any thing.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

I have the drl relay removed and my stereo shuts off with key removal.

The wipers don't (they always continue until they park.)

Put the relay back for the drl's and if it fixes the stereo(it shuts off with key removal),
:confused then perhaps it wasn't the drl relay you pulled??? :confused


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

Put the DRL relay back in. Still the same issue.

Radio stays on no matter what. You have to physically turn it off on the stereo itself.

Any other ideas..
Cheers

Simon


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

When you remove the ignition key, there should be a definite clunk at the lock cylinder. (No clunk, lock cylinder problem).

Also, with the ignition key removed, the steering wheel should lock after trying to turn it hard. (Wheel doesn't lock, lock cylinder problem).

Try the power windows with the key removed, but the radio still on.
(Windows work, lock cylinder problem).

Hope that helps


----------



## Ross (Jan 14, 2005)

VYSSUTE said:


> Put the DRL relay back in. Still the same issue.
> 
> Radio stays on no matter what. You have to physically turn it off on the stereo itself.
> 
> ...



Simon,

You have a short somewhere. Time for the dealer to earn thier warrenty work.


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

*Cheers*

Thanks guys, It goes in at the end of the week. They have to fix

Stereo as posted above.

Windshield water spray not functioning.

Soft launch rattle (from the back somewhere)

Oh, ya gotta love those Aussies. :cheers 

My GTO feels like a Friday afternoon factory job at Port Elizabeth. The boys could get down to the pub fast enough. Even tho, I still love my GTO.

Simon


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

VYSSUTE said:


> Thanks guys, It goes in at the end of the week. They have to fix
> 
> Stereo as posted above.
> 
> ...


MY RADIO HAS BEEN DEAD SINCE PURCHASE, NO A/C,,,NO REAR WINDOW DEFOGGER,,,,NO LIGHTS ON HEATER CONTROLS,,,,AND NOW THEY SAY LONG DELAY ON RADIO?? SEEMS MORE LIKE A 64 GTO THAN A NEW ONE,,,


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

*Fuse*

If anyone else has this problem, turns out it is just a fuse. Dealership fixed it for me. I guess I probably should have checked that. Oh well...


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

I guess since bath tub drains swirl in a different direction in the southern hemisphere, fuses work backwards too. 

N Hemisphere  Blown Fuse = Won't turn ON 

S Hemisphere  Blown fuse = Won't turn OFF


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

> N Hemisphere Blown Fuse = Won't turn ON
> 
> S Hemisphere Blown fuse = Won't turn OFF


Yeah, doesnt make sense that its a fuse, unless this theory is correct....very funny btw... :rofl:


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

*Nuf said*

Enough pokin fun at us Ozzi's alright. But it was funny


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

VYSSUTE said:


> Enough pokin fun at us Ozzi's alright. But it was funny


I will poke fun at ""Aussies"" forever,,,my GTO is a total piece of sh#t,,left the factory with a dead radio,,dead rear window fogger, dead heat/a/c controls, misadjusted Emergency break,,,,filthy brake fluid that my dealer won't replace, so I will have to pay to,,,the idiot Aussies obviously have NO INSPECTION PROCESSS on cars before they leave the factory,,,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

bsmcall said:


> I guess since bath tub drains swirl in a different direction in the southern hemisphere, fuses work backwards too.
> 
> N Hemisphere  Blown Fuse = Won't turn ON
> 
> S Hemisphere  Blown fuse = Won't turn OFF



Now that's a good one! I was wondering why a blown fuse would keep something from turining off, but I guess that explains it! :lol:


----------



## BlackGoat (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the answer, but on page 3-16 (Accessory Control) of the manual it states that the accessories can be operated without the key in ignition by turning on one of the accessories. This activates a one hour timer. I have not tried this personally so I'm not sure if this will help or not. 

Good Luck


----------

